# Help! Wont crank at all!



## PETE1962 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, ive turned to you guys for some help. I have aquired a Snapper HZS15422KVE 42" 15 HP Kohler ZTR Yard Cruiser Series 2. I cant for the life of me get the thing to crank with the key. So far ive replaced, battery, key switch, and solenoid. I can jump across the solenoid and get it to crank. Ive checked wiring and grounds and dont seem to find anything out of place or bad. My question is..... will one of the safety switches keep the engine from even turning over? I thought it would still turn over but not start? There are 2 switches one for the seat and one for the parking brake. Theres also a fuse (wich is good) and a relay next to the solenoid. I get no power to the key switch terminals at all. Any help would greatly be appreciated! Thanks! Pete


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The safety switches, if any, will keep it from turning over. Could be the seat or the PTO switch is engaged too.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Saftey switches are wired into the magneto ground circuit - so those have to work- its possible the relay might be bad- test that as well- you need 12 volt power to the ign switch in order to crank it over.

I wouldve said the starter solenoid was bad ( jumping the posts), but you mentioned youve replaced that already.


----------



## PETE1962 (Jul 29, 2010)

Figured it out! Previous owner replaced the key switch but used the wrong one. Put in the correct one and all works great now......WOW what a pain, (never thought to look there because he said he just replaced it). Now im going to sell it if anyones interested. Thanks for your replies! Pete


----------

